# Anyone know if there is an Airforce Kitshop in Borden or Trenton?



## MAJONES (9 May 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows if there is an Airforce Kitshop in either of the title locations?


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2007)

Depending on what you need, you can try the Gift Shop at the Air Force Museum in Trenton.  (Located where the old Yukon Lodge used to stand.)  Across the street is the Canex.


----------



## MAJONES (9 May 2007)

Thanks!  I'm looking for a windbreaker (the type you can wear with the 3Bs) and an air operations officer hat badge (one of those slick ones with the metal bird like they have in Shearwater).


----------



## gaspasser (9 May 2007)

What about the Canex?


----------



## MAJONES (9 May 2007)

I'm posted to Toronto right now so the closest CANEX is Trenton.


----------



## ROTP Applicant (9 May 2007)

Check this site out for the Air Ops cap badge:

http://www.joedrouin.com/af-hat.htm


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 May 2007)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm looking for a windbreaker (the type you can wear with the 3Bs) and an air operations officer hat badge (one of those slick ones with the metal bird like they have in Shearwater).



Canex Windbreaker online here: https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn/en/shoplist_e.asp?dept=5&location=&uid=789496



			
				Civi U(ntrained) said:
			
		

> Check this site out for the Air Ops cap badge:
> 
> http://www.joedrouin.com/af-hat.htm



Do you (or anyone else) know which badge can be worn with what?  
     >>Is the "Metal Albatross" the one for the forage cap?  What about the all-metal one?


----------



## MAJONES (9 May 2007)

Thanks civi and John!


----------



## Loachman (12 May 2007)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> I'm posted to Toronto right now so the closest CANEX is Trenton.



Actually, it would be Borden.

But it's still probably still easier for you to do the online thing.


----------



## Chou (31 May 2007)

> Do you (or anyone else) know which badge can be worn with what?
> >>Is the "Metal Albatross" the one for the forage cap?  What about the all-metal one?



From what I have seen, the AF.040.D "Metal Albatross" could be worn on the wedge.  There is another hat badge with a plastic albatross that slightly protrudes out that I have seen worn on the forage cap.  The full metal one looks cool but I have never seen that one before.  Take note none of this information is not official and for all I know it could be totally wrong but people are wearing them so I don't know... ???


----------



## Loachman (1 Jun 2007)

It's an eagle. Blame the origin of the still-ongoing controversy on the Navy, but it's an eagle.

I wear the woven capbadge with metal eagle on all headdress that requires a badge. I do not like the all-woven mylar-gold one which, in comparison, looks chintzy.

If by "full-metal" you mean the enamelled metal one, that was the norm for everyone until the woven style was authorized for officers after which it was worn by NCMs and some officers too cheap to by the woven ones. After the woven rayon one came out, it disappeared.


----------

